# New Toy Arrived



## crewdawg52 (Aug 25, 2007)

After a two of weeks bothering Ultramag with PMs, researching the BDS forums, and emailing Rocky (owner of BDS Smokers) about 10 times, I finally bit the bullet and ordered one (difficult to buy something unseen and never seen one in action).  Ordered the Deluxe BDS Model 2343 along with 25lbs of peach and black cherry chunks (have a Tel-Tru thermostate on the way) which arrived yesterday.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  But, cant use it until at least next wednesday due to my schedule.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just want to give Ultramag a big THANK YOU for recommending the BDS and putting up with the many, many pms I sent him.  Looking forward to mastering it like he has.  THX AGAIN!

BTW- that's 12 bags of Rancher hardwood charcoal I got at Homy D (as recommended by bbq bubba).  $3 for 20lbs.


----------



## meowey (Aug 25, 2007)

Cool!  Lookin' forward to the Q-view almost as much as you are lookin' forward to tasting the Q!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks neat, Crew.  I look forward to next Wednesday.  Whatcha gonna smoke in there?


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new toy, looking forward to the Q-View from it


----------



## cheech (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks huge, I would love to see the inside of that monster


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here's the discription of it as copied off the web site.  Ultramags' is bigger.

"Deluxe BDS Model 2343

This model is 23.5" diameter by 43" tall. The 2343 comes with 2 cooking racks with a full 7 inches clearance for both. Weighs in at 90 pounds. You can cook big stuff on both racks. Fits 8 large pork butts in one load. Made from 16 gauge cold rolled steel. Great for competition cookoffs and catering" (or if you're really hungry.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Now that's a Q version of a Joy Toy!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 25, 2007)

That thing is big enough to bathe in! Congrats Crew! Does it have a door or something? Where do you put the fuel?


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 25, 2007)

don't ya just love gettin new toys 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 congrats 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and some more pics please


----------



## ultramag (Aug 27, 2007)

Glad to see your BDS made the trip to MI Geoff. I hope you enjoy it and I can't wait to see some pics of the first smoke. What are trying first?

I jumped in headfirst and did a brisket. It was really no big deal w/ the WSM experience and how well the design works it'll be a breeze for you as well. If ya need anything else, just holler. Enjoy!


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 27, 2007)

Damn Geoff, i go away for a couple days and you get an early christmas?
Congrats on your new toy and keep us posted on that first smoke!!


----------



## coz (Aug 28, 2007)

I seen one of these this weekend at a comp and I must say the mans brisket was very good.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 28, 2007)

WOOOHOOO!! I love new toys! Good luck with it... can't wait to see what comes out of it!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 29, 2007)

New toy fired up with a rack of spares on (no foil will be used. none needed with the BDS).  Using 5lbs of charcoal and a large chunk of black cherry.   Had to work on the temp for about 30 min b/c I got a propane torch and blew the living you know what out of the coals ( heck, new smoker I've never seen/ used, along with the torch).  Needless to say the BDS go warm up to 280*.  Left the plugs in with the lid on until temp feel to about 230*.  Got pics.  Waiting until everything done.  So far so good.  I keep goin out to check the temp, but It hasn't moved from 230* in last 55 minutes.   Think I'm gonna really like this thing.


I'll just add this little tidbit here.......... Put on about 12 jalapenos.  Gonna try to make some chipoltes....


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry I'm late with the pics.  Got busy and then had to work to day.   Ribs turned out fantastic!  Best I've ever done and with no foil.  None needed.  5 hrs in the BDS, turning and spritzing w/ AJ every hr.  Took them to some friends and we all devoured them.  Cant wait till the next smoke.  Recommend the BDS to all!


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 30, 2007)

Those look great, Geoff!


----------



## jts70 (Aug 30, 2007)

Very cool Geoff! Glad the new toy worked out well for you.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 30, 2007)

great lookin' cook cd.


----------



## gooose53 (Aug 30, 2007)

This is the official BDS and not one you built right?  I can get some 55 gal drums for no charge and was thinging about building one.  How many racks do you have in it?


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn Geoff, those are the nastiest ribs i've ever seen, obivously that smoker is a piece of junk also, i'll tell you what, since i like you so much, i'll head on over this evening and take all that chit off your hands!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hey, what are friend's for??


----------



## jts70 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bubba I could not let you take that burden on by yourself , let me know, and we can go help Geoff out of this terrible mess he has gotten himself into.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 30, 2007)

Beautiful ribs Crew!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 30, 2007)

Ohhh yeah!


----------

